#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   bypass >

## seehexchen

Uns bleibt dieses Jahr auch nichts erspart. Eigentlich habe ich keine Frage,sondern brauche ein paar aufmunternde Worte.mein Mann war heute beim Kardiologen, der teilte ihm mit das beim ihm 3-4 bypaesse gesetzt werden müssen.jetzt heißt es 6-8 Wochen auf die op warten. Im Internet stehen fast nur Horrorgeschichten darüber. Es hört sich so an als ob bei fast jeder bypass op was schief läuft.
Mein Mann ist 69 Jahre alt, nicht über gewichtig und raucht seid 12 Jahren nicht mehr.wir sind wirklich sehr besorgt .
Vielen dank für eure Einschätzung.maren

----------


## josie

Hallo Seehexchen!  

> Im Internet stehen fast nur Horrorgeschichten darüber. Es hört sich so an als ob bei fast jeder bypass op was schief läuft.

 Das ist sicher *nicht* so, es ist eher so, daß im www eben nur die Leute schreiben, wo es nicht so gut lief, die anderen schreiben halt nicht und ich weiß jetzt keine genauen Zahlen, aber ich weiß sicher, daß der Prozentsatz sehr hoch ist, wo alles ohne Probleme verläuft. 
Man darf halt nicht vergessen, daß es sich um Personen handelt, die nicht mehr jung sind und häufig schon chron. Erkrankungen haben, d.h. aber nicht, daß sie nicht operabel sind.
Sei froh, daß man es früh festgestellt hat und das Herz noch nicht so geschädigt, daß auch Bypässe nichts mehr bringen. Mein  Vater ist mit 63J gestorben, da gab es diese Möglichkeit noch nicht.

----------

